# Studying in Melbourne



## Hala (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I studied at commerce college (Business Administration) . Ain shams uni in Cairo/ Egypt, now on my forth/ bachelor year (which I'm not gonna finish)

Can I get a certificate with what I have studied during the 4 years at college, and just continue at Melbourne uni or or any other uni?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

You can appy for RPL recognition of prior learning under the AQF Australian Qualifications Framework through such evidence as transcript/subject descriptions, short courses and work experience, i.e. must be doucmented.


----------

